# Huge brown, first fish through the ice this year!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hooked up with Flycasting and Hookjaw Brimhall this morning at Causey to 1 3/4" of ice!Crazy
We decided to try it and glad we did. They beat me to the ice by 1/2 hour and i walked down with only my Vexilar to see if anything was around. We could only get to 17' of water and it was still scary. I dropped the transducer down and saw a fish so i asked Tyler to borrow his pole for a sec. He let me use it and i dropped down a glow Ratso under a kastmaster and about 2 minutes later i saw a fish coming up. I grabbed my pole just in time to feel the hit and set the hook. It felt pretty good but until it realised it was hooked, it didn't feel huge. After it made it's first 50 yard run, i knew it was big and had shoulders. I fought it for 15 minutes(Matt got video footage of that) i couldn't grab it anywhere after about 10 tries. I finally got a hand full and pulled him out. A freaking HOG!Shocked I couldn't believe my eyes! It stretched the tape to 28" and 15" girth! I stopped and had it weighed on the way home and it is 8# 13 oz. Going on the wall right under my 32"er. What a hell of a way to start the ice season. All of you guys in the Ice Contest are very lucky!Sly Matt is going to link video of it and i am adding some pics right now. Enjoy.
P.S. The ice is NOT safe yet. I wore a life jacket out onto the ice and still felt a pucker factor.Shocked


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, what a great fish!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

What a great fish and story lunkerhunter2! The top pic may be the prettiest brown trout pic I have ever seen. WOW!!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

netresult said:


> What a great fish and story lunkerhunter2! The top pic may be the prettiest brown trout pic I have ever seen. WOW!!!!!


That's what i thought! I love that pic! I am sending it to Wallgreens to get blown up right now.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

****! I have never caught a brown out of Causey before. Let alone one this big! Nice going. Did you get any more fish?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Man outstanding catch... :shock: :shock: Now that's a story to 'write' down...Anxious to see the video...IMPRESSIVE 300% Plus. CONGRATS :!: :!:


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

What a monster! Ive never caught a brown there, or even heard of people catching browns but you definitely caught their King! Thanks for sharing that story and awesome pictures and you've got some guts to be out there on that ice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Brody!!!
What a Hog!
Were you fishing at the dam?
I thought about goung up there this morning but chose Mantua instead.

Mantua isn't quite ready to ice fish yet.
Next week there should be a lot of places to ice fish, after a week of very cold weather.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!!! What a fantastic catch, congrats! I have heard rumors of big browns in there but this is the first I have saw. Awesome!


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

VERY NICE FISH!!!!! Good job!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You know Brody you suck , that should of been my fish .  my biggest brown I hooked on ice on a shrimpo . It was close to 2" thick with open water nearby . **** nice fish man .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

O-|-O 

Amazing brown. Great catch. 

I'm otherwise speechless.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great fish!!!!!!!!!!, just one question. How in the world are you not smiling holding a fish like that, you look like you want to kick someone in the junk!  Too macho for your fish pics to crack a li'l ol' grin? :wink:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Im SO JEALOUS! All i caught today there were these dinks lol. Great slay man!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Great fish!!!!!!!!!!, just one question. How in the world are you not smiling holding a fish like that, you look like you want to kick someone in the junk!  Too macho for your fish pics to crack a li'l ol' grin? :wink:


That is a smile :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> ****! I have never caught a brown out of Causey before. Let alone one this big! Nice going. Did you get any more fish?


Tyler caught 2 bows and a splake, all about 12". Food for the king.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You took a chance...it was risky but it paid off! What pound test/ line type were you using? A fish that big usually doesn't give many chances at pulling them through the hole.


 A $6 rod, 6# line and a very small jig.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Way to go Brody!!!
> What a Hog!
> Were you fishing at the dam?
> I thought about goung up there this morning but chose Mantua instead.
> ...


Yeah Dale, about 30' off the dam in 17' of water.


----------



## kamas_kid (Dec 4, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
DUDE!!!!! Take me fishn'!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> You know Brody you suck , that should of been my fish .  my biggest brown I hooked on ice on a shrimpo . It was close to 2" thick with open water nearby . **** nice fish man .


How big was it Randy?


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

WOW....what a beautiful brownie....great proportions on that fish too. You could always come up here to Alaska....the ice is still thin...there's only about 3 feet right now...... :shock: 

Brian


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock: your more daring than I.... thats pretty thin ice , but man what a fish, that is awesome it must have been tough to get a hold of the pig and get him through the hole. kudos to you.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

It was a skinny buck brown at 25" .








You can see the shrimpo in his upper jaw .Caught on a ultra lite rod too .


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is one awesome fish thanks for sharing the photos, I cant wait to hit the ice but it needs to be a little thicker for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't believe that you two guys were standing so close together with only 1 3/4" of ice under you!

great fish by the way


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are some video links of the fight.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Here are some video links of the fight.


How come no sound ? I love the swear words getting a fish thru the hole . :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent fish, great shape and color on that one. Congrats!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy hog heaven!!! Great fish man. Using ProCure?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Holy hog heaven!!! Great fish man. Using ProCure?


Not that time, i have got my fishing stuff scattered all over the boat and garage. I need to reorganize this week. You bet by next weekend, it will be in my sled. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some video links of the fight.
> ...


Matt's camera either has no sound or didn't turn it on. Guaranteed that was a good thing. :twisted:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Hellsangler69 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some video links of the fight.
> ...


Sorry, my little kodak doesn't record sound. At least the pics and the vids turned out ok.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Here are some video links of the fight.


Nice job...based on seeing the fish close to the ice hole I'd say the ice was rather thin. :shock: :shock: You folks are 'way' braver then us.

Way to go on the catch and getting it on tape. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice brown! You have me excited to get out on the ice... But holy crap I am a big guy if it aint 5" or better I will hit the river...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

That was a lot of fun! Great fish. And believe me people, you didn't want to hear the audio!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy crap that a nice fish. nice job


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope I look that pissed off when I catch my wall hanger. Just Playing.
great Fish man, I hope to see more pics that from everyone on here all Winter long


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice! What a way to start the season....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice fish----------- though I would question the wisdom with the ice thickness .
Really wouldn't be a good epitah- humorous but not good.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome fish, congrat's.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats On Roughin' it "pic of the week"


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Congrats On Roughin' it "pic of the week"


Thanks Randy!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy crap, that's a nice fish!


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats on the nice fish!!


----------

